# Closed reduction percutaneous pin radius/ulna



## brose (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an operative note that states the above.  However, in the body of the note, it indicates there was a closed reduction and perc pinning of the radius, then only a perc pinning of the shaft of the ulna.  I believe I should code for the perc pin of the radius as 25606, but not sure about the perc pin of the ulna.  There is not a code except for the styloid, and I need perc pin of shaft.  

Any ideas?  I would appreciate any help.  Thank you.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 5, 2009)

brose said:


> I have an operative note that states the above.  However, in the body of the note, it indicates there was a closed reduction and perc pinning of the radius, then only a perc pinning of the shaft of the ulna.  I believe I should code for the perc pin of the radius as 25606, but not sure about the perc pin of the ulna.  There is not a code except for the styloid, and I need perc pin of shaft.
> 
> Any ideas?  I would appreciate any help.  Thank you.



If you use 25606 for perc radius just make sure it is for the distal radial fx, also I would use 25535 for the ulnar shaft fx even thought it doesn't specify perc pin you can use that because there are no incisions made.


----------



## Chickadee (Mar 11, 2015)

*cpt code for radius shaft percutaneous pinning*

Good morning!

I need a code for percutaneous radial shaft pinning only

Can anyone please help with a code for this or is it unlisted? 25999.  My only thoughts was to use 25505 (Closed radial shaft) with 20650 (pins) Since no real incision will be made.

I appreciate any suggests.

Thank you!

Sue


----------

